# racing in CHARLESTON SC



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

boys we had a great time racing today we had 6 racer show up and we had a ball
laughing ,teasing and tinkering
we started the day tweakig a few cars started our builds on jalopys
(indys) them we decided to run fray/echors cars on the monster
we ran on the 4 out side lanes and ran with track calls (this track takes 6
racer and 6 marshalls to run with no track calls)
we rotated in it all started with kevin on red ray on white ricky on yellow and
todd on blue
at the end of lane 1todd hnd me down by almost a lap down then we rotated when
the smoke cleared tony was making a run for the top spot
at the end of my rotation i had 41 laps which left todd and tony battling each
other and chasing my 41 laps it was way cool to see that everyone had fast cars
and battling lap after lap
when it was all over i won dont know how they were coming fast
41 kevin
38 tony
37 todd
36 mike
35 ray
33 ricky

then i had this bright idea to run a pot luck race
we took everyones car and number them put numbers in the hat and every one drew
a number to match the cars you could not draw your own car it was amazing no one
drew there car
it was crazy see everyone driving some one elses cars or should i crashing
others cars (ricky gave my car a beating wow)
the race came down to the last lane and the last 60 seconds
i had finished with 38 laps and had to wait for the last 2 round to see who
would end up ontop
ricky and tony battled on every lane todd was up by over a lap at the end of the
1st lane every body battle with each other for every lap it was so close but
when the final time went off i won by about a half a lap
38 laps kevin-todds car
38 laps todd -tonys car
35 laps tony -mikes car
34 laps mike -rays car
34 laps ricky-kevins car --car won 1st race
33 laps ray -kevins car

we all had a ball and will do it all over again at todds next week
yeeee haaaa

if any one wants to come down and race with us the door is always open
promise you will have a great time

kevin
www.lchors.yolasite.com


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*01-10-10*

now for the real story
it was a great day at the MARTIN MOTORPLEX ray and todd finished the timing
before any of us got there thanks guys
as all of us racers showed up and got to see the tracks for the 1st
got some practice set up some car adjust bodies replace some bodys
we got a very later start more than normal

the first race was on the SUMMERVILLE SPEEDWAY TRI-OVAL
1st heat kevin and tony battled lap after lap the tony crashed cost him a lap
then before race was over i gave it back.
there battles in every heat that tony was not in.
then when tony came back on track it was all over but the crying
he was flat in a zone. lap counts for most of the heats were close to 50 when
tony came on he pop a 55 right out of the gate he never looked back the last
heat i did save a little face but it was way to late at the final bell he won by
10 laps and his 1st win of the season way to run tony grats
203 tony
193 kevin
191 todd
162 mike
157 alan
154 ricky

now on to our FRAY/VHORS on the RED ROCKET RACEWAY race this race was battle
every lap.
1st it was todd and mike then todd and tony then alan and mike at time all 4
cars were in the same track section it was great to watch let alone being in it
i think the coolest thing was watch 2 cars come through the chicanes and coming
out at the same time (we need to get some video of that next time)
i was the only one that ran 15 laps on any lane there was a lot of 14 lap totals
todd was about 3 sections from a 15 at then end of my run i was at 55 laps and
knew todd was coming to his fast lanes
his car stoped for no reason coming out of the chicanes track was called put his
car back on and it ran we still dont know why
but he was on fire and was flying low when the smoke cleared he had me by about
30 or 35 track sections (todd i was at the top of the main straight not in the
whoopties my car was just placed on the out side of the corner) this was a
marshalled race thanks to all the guys for that i think it made for a better
race
grats to todd for his 1st win
55 todd
55 kevin
50 tony
49 alan
48 mike
48 ricky
mike and ricky were just track section apart

ray had to leave early we got such a late start sorry you had to miss all the
racing but thanks for all you help
todd thanks you and yours for have us all day

but it was a great day of racin grats to tony and todd on there 1st wins i wiil
be back to avenge my losses hee hheee

next week at dwaynes no racing on sunday the following week is at alans for some
box stock t-jet racing and 1/32 racing upstairs hope everyone can make it
again thanks every one
kevin
www.lchors.yolasite.com
KB'S LIGHTNING SLOT CARS


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

when you racin again?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

ron we will be tinkering sat afternoon and racing stock t-jets sunday at alans at about 1pm call me and we can hook up and run a few laps


----------

